

O₂ Engine – HTML5 Visual Novel Engine - b123400
http://o2engine.org/

======
FreakyT
This looks interesting, but it appears to be completely tied to this
"NovelSphere" site, which severely limits its potential uses.

There exist a variety of other visual novel engines that are more open,
including the HTML5-based MIT-licensed TyranoScript[1] and the Japanese-only
not-quite-as-open Almight.jp[2]. If you're not in need of HTML5, Ren'Py is
probably the most popular VN-engine outside of Japan, and is also available
under the MIT-license[3].

[1]
[http://www.evanburchard.com/tyranoscript/](http://www.evanburchard.com/tyranoscript/)

[2] [http://almight.jp/](http://almight.jp/)

[2] [https://github.com/renpy/renpy](https://github.com/renpy/renpy)

~~~
zyxley
Yeah, Ren'Py is the entrenched contender here. It can now generate iOS and
Android apps along with desktop ones, it has Steam API support built in for
commercial releases using the engine, and the engine using a domain-specific
language on top of Python makes it flexible enough that people have put in
turn-based strategy, RPGs, etc inside Ren'Py games.

~~~
joshuapants
People do amazing things with Ren'Py. Given that it now has some mobile reach,
I have to say that I don't see what a fairly limited proprietary HTML5 engine
could offer if I were to make a VN, though maybe I'd have some reasons if I
did it as a business rather than a hobby.

edit: I hope this didn't come across as too negative, changed a bit to
clarify.

------
Lio
I could see them running into problems with the Telefónica owned phone company
O2. The branding used by both is very similar as well as the name.

~~~
fastball
Doubtful, as O2 is first and foremost a chemical compound and as such it seems
hard to claim any trademark outside of very specific trade areas. Since this
engine has no ties to the telecommunications industry, I highly doubt it will
be a problem.

In fact, they lost a court battle recently to Hutchinson 3G over a 'bubbles'
trademark that O2 holds.

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7450513.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7450513.stm)

The relevant portion of the trademark
([https://inventively.com/search/trademarks/78618164](https://inventively.com/search/trademarks/78618164))
is as follows:

    
    
      interactive entertainment services, namely, providing online electronic games services by means of any communications network;

------
kakerukasai
Hi, I'm a leader of the O₂ Engine developer team. Please let me know if you
have any problems or questions!

~~~
runj__
Nice project, I love visual novels and I toyed around with my own engine a few
years ago.

I'd put a full KAG3 code example somewhere on the page (rather than the tiny
picture). I hadn't heard about KAG3 and I have no idea how to write it.

Good luck!

~~~
mook
KAG3 is the scripting language of an existing popular (native) engine
Kirikiri; from skimming the O2 site it seems to be implementing an alternative
interpreter, similar to how ScummVM implements the LucasArts engine.
Unfortunately I can't seem to actually see the SDK to confirm this without
figuring out enough Japanese to sign up on novelsphere.

There's some old English documentation on
[http://kirikirikag.sourceforge.net/contents/index.html](http://kirikirikag.sourceforge.net/contents/index.html)
(which seems to be a translation of the original upstream Japanese version).

